# Hello!



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

Hello,I have adopted a cat and her name is Vana. She will be 5 years old this summer.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum! Congratulations on adopting Vana...looking forward to pictures.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Thank you for rescuing another kitty.


----------



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

Here is a picture of Vana the first day I brought her home. It only took 5 hours for her to settle in.:smile:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's a sweetheart!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

She is a beautiful little girl! I can see she must be a real sweetheart!


----------

